# The Best Clothing Crowdfunding Projects of the Month



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello people,

I'm Lidia from Printsome, a fresh & vibrant apparel printing agency from the UK. As some of you might know, we have a blog where we share content about t-shirts, clothing, printing, etc. Moreover, we have the #TshirtThursday series, where we feature some of the best t-shirt designers out there. Our readers get to learn about the face behind the brand through interviews, and even buy some of their best designs with our highlighted garments. If you are interested, check it out here --> http://printso.me/TTFeature

Now, we have created a new series: *The Best Clothing Crowdfunding Projects of The month*! 
We share some of the most successful and interesting clothing crowdfunding campaigns every month. 

Here you have the very first one --> http://printso.me/CrowdProject

Hope you like it!

Have an awesome day


----------

